# Minnkota problems



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe it's not an electrical issue, a bad bearing perhaps that's binding up and breaks free when the power hits 7? Check it over very well, make sure it spins freely and take the prop off to inspect behind it.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Have you checked your batteries to make sure they are charged and can handle load? Check the wires connecting the batteries as well.

What sort of TM plug are you using? My buddy recently has some weird issues with his i pilot or so he thought. Turned out his Marinco pro TM receptacle was the issue. Their is a screw in the center of the back side of the that holds it all together that stripped out. This caused it to not get good connection to the plug on the TM side.

These are PWM speed controlled and seems almost impossible for this to happen due to speed controller issue. PWM's  generally work or they don't. Since it has the same problem with i pilot or copilot boards it is almost certianly a motor or wiring issue of on sort or another.

FC has good suggestion take prop off and check for fishing line or grass.


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

I appreciate the feed back from the brotherhood.It was not the batteries,T.M.plug,bad bearings or anything else like that.What blew was the motherboard inside the trolling motor.The folks at Minnekota said it was a freak of nature and even though I was just outside the warranty they gave me 50% off the product.All the folks at Minnekota were helpful especially Dave H. Thanks again for the feed back


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I've had very good experience with Johnson Outdoors companies, glad to hear you did as well.

Have you installed the new controller yet?


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Not yet ....arriving on Wednesday.If any further issues come about I will post.
'Thanks again


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

What happened when you installed new board?


----------



## ranno (Apr 7, 2012)

Just as Monnkota had stated, addressed the problem by changing out the board and I have had no further issues


----------

